# Euxine Shipping Company Ltd



## Vicky Jones (Nov 28, 2008)

My father Leonard Jones served on four Euxine ships, Henzee, Helka, Hendrik and Hendi in the 1950s. We do not have all of the discharge books but from memory he believes it was Helka and Hendrik on which he was second steward. I would love to get hold of some good quality photographs or prints of these ships for him and would welcome any pointers.

Many thanks


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Vicky and welcome to 'Ships Nostalgia'.(Thumb) 
Pictures of Henzee, Helka and Hendrik (click on respective images) at www.rhiw.com/y_mor/ships_photos_03/cargo/cargo_01/cargo_01.htm 
Other members may be able to help further.

Dennis.


----------



## Vicky Jones (Nov 28, 2008)

Dennis

Thank you so much. Dad will be delighted.

Vicky


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Vicky.
Nice to see a crew member has helped already.
I'm sure you'll find more of interest aboard this ship.
Enjoy the voyage.


----------



## theaskew (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Vicky
Nice to see you have had answer to your post already I had just one photo 
Of the Helka,Its the one that exsailor has sent for you.I sailed on the Helka
from the1-1-57 to 23-4-57 as JOS
Regards Artie


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

See also site www.photoship.co.uk
search on "old ship galleries"


----------

